# Low latent inhibition



## AntiSocial

Does anyone have anymore info on this? i know when you have it you cant shut incoming stimuli, and i feel like im not able to do this.


----------



## AntiSocial

Nobodys gonna help me out?


----------



## Guest

I knew i'd heard this term somewhere, it was in an episode of prison break, supposedly, people with the so called "disorder" have to be geniuses in order for it to be a benifit. It makes you see things in more detail, but if you dont have the brain capacity, it can do you no good. Thats what the doctor on the fictional tv show said at least. But TV can be helpful at times.


----------



## AntiSocial

Jgard10 said:


> I knew i'd heard this term somewhere, it was in an episode of prison break, supposedly, people with the so called "disorder" have to be geniuses in order for it to be a benifit. It makes you see things in more detail, but if you dont have the brain capacity, it can do you no good. Thats what the doctor on the fictional tv show said at least. But TV can be helpful at times.


yeah if you have a high iq it can be good but you can still suffer from mental illness. if youve got a low iq youre pretty much fucked


----------



## Guest

yea, deff heard that, so i'd be phucked hahaha


----------



## AntiSocial

man i swear to god i have this because i just cant shut out anything everything enters my brain and i analyze everything . i just wish there was a better way of knowing but a search on google did jack shit so i guess ill never really know


----------



## clairethecat

If you had it it would be QUITE obvious I beleive, it's not one of those common things.


----------



## SistA HazeL

*I found some info...*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latent_inhibition

http://www.jeffwu.net/?p=72

http://dynamicbalancingtaichi.co.uk/LLI.htm

interesting stuff :mrgreen:


----------



## Mark

Just read a bit about it.
If you have you had better put ti to good use.
The devil makes use of idle hands


----------



## Guest

I have this, definitely. I have endless chatter in my brain ... ideas, thoughts, plans ... always been this way. When talking with someone, or giving a presentation I "over-explain" or I don't listen to what a person is saying to me as I'm already preparing a response.

This is where I see DP/DR having indeed something to do with an inability to handle overstimulation. One "shuts down" to "calm down" so to speak ... and this would be from external and internal stimulation.

External: flickering lights, grocery stores, loud noise, too much activity, multi-tasking
Internal: worries of all types, physical illness, mind chatter

This is clearly a predisposition as I see it. It said somewhere a "personality type" and I would call myself a creative type. But I am "jack of all trades and master of nothing" and I have to be "all or none", "perfect of a complete failure."

I used to attribute this to my environment, how I was brought up ... I think that contributed to the mess I am, however my mother took notes on me as I was growing up ... observing me like the doctor she was. One thing I noted in my baby book a while back was as an infant I "startled easily." Makes sense. Overstimulated by incoming stuff.

I suppose intelligence could play a part, but there are certainly many successfully intelligent people who harness this and have no clue what DP is, etc.

Interesting. I don't know a lot about cognitive function. I do know that anxiety can severely affect cognition. I took an IQ test when I was about 30. Very complex ... written, oral questions, and tasks like puzzles, etc. I did VERY poorly on it, and the psychologist said, "This score isn't possible, it doesn't reflect your intelligence at all, merely how obviously anxious you are and how you overanalyze everything."

Well, he was spot on.

Also, IQ, as I always say is best used to see if a *child* is gifted or cognitively disabled in some way. Also, it should be use to determine "approximate mental age" of a criminal to determine if he/she knows "right from wrong", etc. and hence competent to stand trial, etc. It is a tool, and only one, that serves many purposes. My guess still would be that those who PERSONALLY seek help for mental health issues are already relatively intelligent, or perhaps have the money/insurance, etc.

It would be a very interesting study.

Ah, one shrink said to me, "You don't think and speak in a linear fashion, you tend to go off in different directions." He noted he saw this thinking in creative people.

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Guest

P.S. -- here we go again. Stream of thoughts.

If you saw this on "Prison Break" which I only know a tad about ... I saw part of one episode and couldn't stand it ... sorry ...

this low latent inhibition could also be in reference to impulse control? Criminals seem to have poor impulse control. They don't think of the consequences. Have no clue if this is relevant or not, LOL.


----------



## AntiSocial

hey dreamer, do you ever feel like youve got a million ideas in your head at once? its so weird


----------



## Guest

AntiSocial said:


> hey dreamer, do you ever feel like youve got a million ideas in your head at once? its so weird


Yes, I do. But what is interesting is that can also be a sign of mania. I remember a doctor I had -- very good diagnostician -- asked me numerous questions about my thought processes.

Interesting was he said, do these thoughts seem like they're playing on a tape that's been speeded up, or are there just a lot of thoughts. Apparently racing thoughts, "speeded up" and the ability to feel like one can accomplish a zillion tasks at once is indicative of mania.

But, yeah, I have a zillion thoughts. My mind doesn't shut up. It's very difficult, but my approach in CBT for myself is to "let the thoughts pass by", or if they are especially negative/hopeless, etc. I distract or "push them out of my head" so to speak.

I'd say this is anxiety and a tad of OCD, not DP per say. Oh, and I'm not manic/bipolar, etc.


----------



## Guest

I still cant stand supermarkets despite being recovered...........all the bright packaging,the artificial lights,the hundreds of people .total overload :shock: ....i absolutley HATE shopping...it totally exhausts me.

I also get to many thoughts,ideas.....at its worst i can not follow them,i just forget them...


----------



## Dutch

Isn't racing thought just ADHD?


----------



## nytesprite

Just my two cents, I think racing thoughts can be indicative of a lot of things, not just mania. For me, when my anxiety hits its peak, I feel the same kind of sensory overload you're talking about. I went to the beach once when I was suffering from a bout of anxiety, and it was like a nightmare. All the people... children running around playing, mothers yelling, waves crashing, vendors selling things, bright light and colors and sound... it was like I was trying to take it all in, but couldn't. I tend to overanalyze things all the time, but it's only when I'm in a really anxious state that I find it to be a problem.


----------

